# Cherry Mead



## afireguy (Nov 21, 2007)

I have three Cans of 49 oz. OregonCherry Puree, I would like to make into a mead using sams club Honey. I dont know anything about Mead but the ideal of using it for sugar sounds very tempting. 
Looking for Ideals, all I got so far is to add puree and water and honey 
till I get an sg of say 1.090 in a 7 gal primary. Then add a say 13% 14% wine yeast and let her cook down to 1.020 and rack. After that letit cook down to 1.000 and bottle it?.......


Looking for better ideals and or options, so if you got one feel free to share
thanks ...........


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good fireguy. I would definitely adjust the acid as it will need it.


----------



## afireguy (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks wade and what do I test ph with, does George sell dip sticks or something similar, and if the ph is to alkaine, I assume you would add acid blend, but what do you add if its to acidic?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2007)

It will most likely not be to acidic but in the rare event that it is you will need
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">7325A </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Calcium Carbonate - 4 oz.


This chemical is basic; in other words, it lowers the acidity of your wine to within your targeted range.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$1.79</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$1.79 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Stocked </td></tr></t></table>To check PH you have a few options check under testing on the online catalog. The Ph meter is the best as all strips and test tubes have problems with darker red wines.


----------



## afireguy (Nov 21, 2007)

Great thanks,
Im making a list and checking it twice, so next time I drive out to the little wine store I can stock up for a while. And after learing hydrometers are not to be used for shoes I might by a couple more of them.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2007)

You would also need to check TA with an acid test kit. The pH meter takes the guess out of that also. When the pH hits 8.2 in the TA test, that is the change point and you get your TA reading with a slight calculation.


If this is all to much for you, just do the Waldo taste test. Check for a good mouth pucker and add acid blend until you get a pucker. Not as scientific but works. Normally cherry puree or juice is very bland unless it is made with sour cherries. I'm haveing some of my Black Currant/ Sweet Cherry blend now and at about 6 months in the bottle it is beginning to get enough cherry flavor to actually taste it over the Black Currant. I haven't made mead so I can't donate to the recipe. Good luck with it.


----------



## afireguy (Nov 21, 2007)

The Waldo pucker test? hmm that guy kinda reminds me of myself.......lol
just kidding Waldo...lol


----------



## Bert (Nov 22, 2007)

If you have a recipe that calls for adding acid, do a check first, if you can. I find that some honeys vary in the amount of acid they have in them. Some books will say to ferment first and add acid later. Good Luck


----------



## masta (Nov 22, 2007)

I would not adjust acid until the mead has completed fermentation.


This tutorial I wrote might help: http://www.finevinewines.com/Introduction-to-making-mead.htm






I would also strongly suggest not adding all the cans of cherry puree in the beginning since this product really ferments quickly and could cause issues with an extremely active fermentation with lots of foam. I have used it in making Cherry Wheat beer and add it when the fermentation slows after most of the malt has fermented out and it takes off like a rocket filling the 7.9 gal primary with foam.


This product is sterile so there is no issue adding it anytime to a fermentation.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah, I usually dont add acid till after I remove the fruit and should have included that. I have read that adjusting the acid during fermentation aids in the fermentation by balancing it out better so thats why I dont wait till the end though.


----------



## afireguy (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Guys, 
Im going for it ...been very educational.


----------

